# Eagle Cuda 350 fix



## BigWaveDave (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an Eagle Cuda 350 and the transducer connector that goes into the back of the display is very corroded and I need to spray corrosion spray in it just to get it to make a connection. I really need to replace it, but I have a feeling I have to buy a whole new transducer and remount it (huge pain). The replacement transducer and cables is like $50. Might as well buy a brand new one. Does anyone know of another solution? Is it possible to buy the connector and splice it or something?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

BWD, an Electronics shop should sell a cheap plastic pin extractor. Going in from the back of the plug to release the locks and pull the pins out. Cut the pins off and solder new ones on, then push them back in the connector. Most Radio Shacks will probably have the extractor and pins. I said pins but it sounds like they're the female side (sockets). You'll need to take one out to get a match though, they're all diff.
Here's what the extractor looks like. 
*Insertion & Extraction Tool*
16 AWG, Blue/White
P/N *11-04431 *​







*Insertion & Extraction Tool*
20 AWG, Red/White
P/N *11-04432*​







*Insertion & Extraction Tool*
24-20 AWG, Red/White
P/N *11-04433*​







*Insertion & Extraction Tool*
22 AWG, Green/White
P/N *11-04434*​







*Insertion & Extraction Tool*
22-28 AWG, Green/White
P/N *11-04435*​


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

My enter button just stopped working on my eagle cuda 350. Cabela's have the eagle cuda 350 on sale for $169.99 but I just want mine fixed any one work on them? BigWaveDave try putting vasoline on your connectors it helps keep them from corrosion.


----------



## BigWaveDave (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

http://www.kayakfishingmagazine.net...k-fishing/1145-eaglelowrance-electronics.html

I saw this article a few days ago and wished I'd seen it before I bought my cuda 350. I haven't had any problems with it yet, but it's only been on the water a few times. The corrosion seems to be a common problem when using them on a kayak and their customer service looks to be lacking from the comments in response to the article and from the author's experience when contacting them. I think I'll just replace mine with the humminbird 385ci if mine ever craps out.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Brandonshobie said:


> My enter button just stopped working on my eagle cuda 350. Cabela's have the eagle cuda 350 on sale for $169.99 but I just want mine fixed any one work on them? BigWaveDave try putting vasoline on your connectors it helps keep them from corrosion.


Maybe, George's Marine Electronics on New Warrington Rd.

Robin


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a cuda without the gps and map I'll sell real cheap. 

Sorry, I ment to reply to the other Eagle Cuda thread.


----------

